# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  ((O-0-O)) Smiley d'Or 2017 : Les Discussions

## Barsy

Venez ici pour discuter du Concours du Smiley d'Or 2017 !!  ::D: 

Pour participer, c'est ici !

----------


## Sunchaser

Whaou!!  ::applo:: 
Il m'a l'air trs trs bien ce concours  ::ave:: 

Mince, j'ai du taf la, mais ds que j'ai une minute, je m'y mets!  ::D:

----------


## Barsy

Tristesse, j'ai fait un semblant de bannire pour promouvoir le concours mais il est impossible de rajouter des images  la signature  ::calim2::

----------


## Sunchaser

Preums !!  ::yaisse1:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Deums, tiens vergiture, je ne connaissais pas.  :;):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Nous avons de trs belles participations pour le moment, quel plaisir !

----------


## lper

> Nous avons de trs belles participations pour le moment, quel plaisir !


Merci(comme on est que 2 je le prends un peu pour moi) mais je ne doute pas que le meilleur reste  venir !  :8-): 
Comme il apparat dans ma contribution, pour preuve en image, le monstre qui cohabite chez moi avec son meilleur pote...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Deums, tiens vergiture, je ne connaissais pas.


J'avoue que j'y suis all au pif ct orthographe. Maintenant, on s'en fou, on peut mettre le bordel (comme dit notre bon Prsident), j'ai repr aussi une faute dans les Bonus du concours ...mais la milice de l'orthographe n'a rien vu pour le moment

----------


## illight

Ptite question : le smiley pour le pays, on doit vous dire la rponse, ou on vous laisse deviner ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Ptite question : le smiley pour le pays, on doit vous dire la rponse, ou on vous laisse deviner ?


Ce n'est que mon avis de juge totalement partial et soudoyable, mais je prfre qu'on mette le pays, en gnral je regarde le smiley et me fait mon propre avis, puis je regarde ce que vous vouliez et faire et l je me dit "Ah ouais d'accord, c'tait a en fait  ::aie:: "

----------


## Escapetiger

> Ptite question : le smiley pour le pays, on doit vous dire la rponse, ou on vous laisse deviner ?


Je rejoins l'avis de MarieKisSlaJoue (ci-dessus) en tant que membre du jury et, aprs l'avis du Grand Manitou Barsy, j'ai galement le souvenir d'avoir lu dans des jeux smileys prcdents
une "prime bonus points" pour prendre le risque de ne pas nommer votre smiley ...

----------


## Barsy

Ca dpend, s'il n'y a pas le nom mais que le smiley est parfaitement clair et qu'il permet facilement de trouver de quoi il s'agit, on peut rajouter un bonus pour l'audace comme le dit EscapeTiger. Maintenant, il faut reconnatre qu' part les membres du jury, je doute que quiconque ait le talent ncessaire pour y parvenir  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

Coucou

Plus personne n'ose tenter sa chance, ni faire un commentaire aprs ma prestation, tes-vous tous tellement bahis par la magnificence de ma prose que vous en rester coi ?

----------


## Invit

> Plus personne n'ose tenter sa chance, ni faire un commentaire aprs ma prestation, tes-vous tous tellement bahis par la magnificence de ma prose que vous en rester coi ?


 ::ptdr::  
Laisse-moi rire ! Attends que j'ai 5 minutes  perdre pour faire une participation oubliable  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Laisse-moi rire ! Attends que j'ai 5 minutes  perdre pour faire une participation oubliable


Ironie ou simple erreur...
On a hte sinon !  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ironie ou simple erreur


Du peu que je le connaisse, je pense plutt que c'est de l'ironie

----------


## Invit

> Ironie ou simple erreur... On a hte sinon !


Regarde mes rsultats au concours, a te donnera un indice  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

a discute ferme, a palabre et pendant ce temps le jury, croyant prendre de l'avance, se dcarcasse pour comprendre certaines contributions aux caractres, au mieux, sotrique et surraliste   ::sm::   ::zen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> le jury ... se dcarcasse pour comprendre certaines contributions


De plus, le nombre de participations incroyablement bas incite les membres du jury  la plus grande minutie dans leur exam et leur notation de chaque proposition.

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est sympa ce concours spcial alcolo/drogus, je vais donc tenter ma chance.
> Par contre les rgles ne sont pas bien claire sur les caractres utilisable ni si les couleurs sont autorises, j'espre ne pas faire de btises.


Ouais !! Une nouvelle participation!  ::bravo:: 
Par contre, il a utilis des couleurs ... heureusement qu'il a pas fait a l'anne dernire parce que les couleurs, on ne peut pas les sentir, et moi, j'avais tout fait au pif!  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Ouais !! Une nouvelle participation! 
> Par contre, il a utilis des couleurs ... heureusement qu'il a pas fait a l'anne dernire parce que les couleurs, on ne peut pas les sentir, et moi, j'avais tout fait au pif!


Dois-je enlever les couleurs? je n'ai rien vu dans le rglement qui l'interdisait ou le dconseillait.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Dois-je enlever les couleurs? je n'ai rien vu dans le rglement qui l'interdisait ou le dconseillait.


Il n'y a que les organisateurs de cette anne qui peuvent rpondre.
Mais moi, comme finalement je suis un de tes adversaire dans ce concours, je vais sadiquement souhaiter qu'is te  ::sm:: 
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## halaster08

> Mais moi, comme finalement je suis un de tes adversaire dans ce concours, je vais sadiquement souhaiter qu'is te


De toute faon, avec ou sans couleur, tu n'as aucune chance  ::): 

Petite question pour les orga: les rsultats c'est prvu pour quand? vous notez les participations ds qu'elles sont postes ou vous attendez la date limite pour tout noter d'un coup?

----------


## micka132

> De toute faon, avec ou sans couleur, tu n'as aucune chance


Evidemment, en toute modestie les miens sont carrments au dessus !

----------


## Sunchaser

> De toute faon, avec ou sans couleur, tu n'as aucune chance 
> 
> Petite question pour les orga: les rsultats c'est prvu pour quand? vous notez les participations ds qu'elles sont postes ou vous attendez la date limite pour tout noter d'un coup?


Rooooolololololo !
Il pose trop de questions lui ! En plus, des questions sur les dates des rsultats ! ::ptdr:: 
Il est fou ... tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir suivi les feuilletons prcdents, toi.

----------


## Fusoy

Bon, on a particip. Par "on", j'entend moi et mes idioties   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bon, on a particip. Par "on", j'entend moi et mes idioties


Bravo ! Encore un !  ::bravo:: 
Allez les autres ! Il faut au moins qu'ils aient un douzaine de copie a corriger !

----------


## Escapetiger

> Dois-je enlever les couleurs? je n'ai rien vu dans le rglement qui l'interdisait ou le dconseillait.


On en dbattra avec MarieKisSlaJoue et le prsident Barsy, de mmoire un aimable participant avait symbolis le film _la ligne verte_ de cette faon.


Par ailleurs, le jury a dja repr la crativit de certains qui ont tendance  dvoyer le sens originel du mot smiley d'un point de vue typographique (utilisation de balise code SIZE,  images de texte, etc. ),  (on en dbattra galement)... 





> Allez les autres ! Il faut au moins qu'ils aient un douzaine de copie a corriger !


_Qui aime bien chtie bien_  ::salo:: 


Et bravo  vous tous, avec 6 comptiteurs on pourra distribuer les 5 prix  venir  ::langue2:: 

    

Source :
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...ez/smileys.php
_Maxime Pasquier >> Crations : Smileys 2008_

----------


## lper

> Bon, on a particip. Par "on", j'entend moi et mes idioties


Bienvenue au club, vous tes combien ? ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

((EUƎ))
Une discussion entre un possesseur d'iphone et un possesseur de samsung

J'adore !  ::ptdr:: 

Et tout le reste d'ailleurs...

----------


## beuzy

Reste  savoir : qui est qui ?

_En esprant vous mettre la chanson du gnrique de cette mission d'un autre temps (pfff j'suis vielle)_

----------


## Fusoy

> Bienvenue au club, vous tes combien ?


Eh bien, j'ai demand  ce qu'ils se comptent, mais ils m'ont tous rpondu 1.  ::fou::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Eh bien, j'ai demand  ce qu'ils se comptent, mais ils m'ont tous rpondu 1.


C'est plutt bon signe, tu imagines si ils voulaient faire scession; dans ce cas, c'est bienvenue la schizophrnie. La, il s'agit d'une aimable coopration bien ordonne. Lucky you.

----------


## halaster08

On approche de la date limite, le jury est prt a rendre son verdict ? J'espre avoir les rsultats le 1er dcembre  ::):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Oh la, tu es bien ambitieux !
On approche surtout de la fermeture des participations, si vous avez encore des amis qui n'ont donc pas particips, c'est le moment de les ramener. Pour la correction on s'en occupera videment le plus vite possible.

----------


## halaster08

> Oh la, tu es bien ambitieux !


Je suis surtout press de pouvoir annonc a mes proches ma victoire (hautement mrite)  ce concours d'lite.
Je dois aussi ngoci mon augmentation annuelle avec mon n+1, cet ajout sur mon CV me permettra sans doute, d'avoir l'ascendant pendant les ngociations.




> Pour la correction on s'en occupera videment le plus vite possible.


Bon allez je suis gnreux, je vous autorise jusqu'au 2  ::):

----------


## Escapetiger

::bravo::  Les inspirations de nos aimables participant(e)s atteignent parfois un niveau exceptionnel et les corrections avancent lentement mais srement.

Quelques fois dans le brouillard la lumire jaillit  ::idea::  ou pas  ::toutcasse::

----------


## Invit

Merde j'ai oubli de faire ma participation pourrie annuelle....  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Merde j'ai oubli de faire ma participation pourrie annuelle....


Tente quand mme! Moi, je promets, j'ai rien vu ...

----------


## Barsy

On peut tolrer quelques participations supplmentaires si celles-ci sont poste rapidement.  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> On peut tolrer quelques participations supplmentaires si celles-ci sont poste rapidement.


Ca fera une bonne excuses pour donner les rsultats en retard

----------


## Invit

Done !

----------


## Barsy

La participation sera prise en compte. 

On laisse jusqu'au 10 dcembre pour les retardataires. Dimanche  minuit, les participations seront dfinitivement closes.

----------


## Invit

> La participation sera prise en compte.


Merci bien.

Je t'envoie ta caisse de sirop d'rable, comme promis  ::zoubi::

----------


## halaster08

> Merci bien.
> 
> Je t'envoie ta caisse de sirop d'rable, comme promi


Mme cris en petit on le vois, TRICHEUR !!
Quel est la sentence pour tentative de corruption ?

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Avec du sirop d'rable, c'est plus une tentative d'assassinat !

----------


## Barsy

> Mme cris en petit on le vois, TRICHEUR !!
> Quel est la sentence pour tentative de corruption ?


5 points bonus !  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

> 5 points bonus !


C'est honteux !
Je demande la dmission de ce prsident.

----------


## beuzy

Y a moyen d'avoir des pancakes avec le sirop ?

----------


## Escapetiger

> Je t'envoie ta caisse de sirop d'rable, comme *promi*





> Mme cris en petit on le vois, TRICHEUR !!
> Quel est la sentence pour tentative de corruption ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Barsy
> 
> ...


-5 points pour l'orthographe  ::pan::   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> -5 points pour l'orthographe


mat culpa  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

La participation est dsormais close. Les rsultats seront dlivrs dans un dlai relativement court.

----------


## micka132

Il est o mon trophe?

----------


## Auteur

> La participation est dsormais close. Les rsultats seront dlivrs dans un dlai relativement court.


je ne sais pas pourquoi mais en lisant cette phrase j'ai t pris d'un fou rire  ::aie:: 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Vous pourriez bien tre surpris !

----------


## Barsy

Merci  ledisciple pour ta participation. tant malheureusement hors dlai, elle ne pourra tre prise en compte pour les notes. On trouvera bien un prix  te remettre cependant...  ::P:

----------


## Escapetiger

> La participation est dsormais close. Les rsultats seront dlivrs dans un dlai relativement court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Auteur
> 
> 
> je ne sais pas pourquoi mais en lisant cette phrase j'ai t pris d'un fou rire


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais en lisant cette phrase ta participation smileysque (comme celle de l'anne prcdente), j'ai t pris d'un fou rire  ::aie:: 
 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais en lisant cette phrase ta participation smileysque (comme celle de l'anne prcdente), j'ai t pris d'un fou rire


je n'ai pas particip cette anne  ::koi::

----------


## Barsy

Les corrections sont maintenant disponibles, cela grce  un jury efficace  ::mrgreen:: 

Bravo  Fusoy pour sa victoire, avec beuzy vous serez le jury de l'dition de l'anne prochaine.

Merci  tous pour vos participations, nous avons bien ri. Merci  MarieKisSlaJoue et Escapetiger d'avoir t aussi rapide pour les corrections.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Les corrections sont maintenant disponibles, cela grce  un jury efficace 
> 
> Bravo  Fusoy pour sa victoire, avec beuzy vous serez le jury de l'dition de l'anne prochaine.
> 
> Merci  tous pour vos participations, nous avons bien ris. Merci  MarieKisSlaJoue et Escapetiger d'avoir t aussi rapide pour les corrections.


Bravo !  ::applo:: 
Super Jury, dlais trs courts et surtout ....  quel discours !!!  ::hola:: 

Merci  Escapetiger et Barsy pour avoir reconnu mon Eagle Transporter de Cosmos 99. Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer comment on tripait la dessus .. les parents de mon ami et voisin de l'poque taient dessinateurs, ils ont bosss sur une bande dessine de science-fiction pendant de longues annes et nous, ben on a tremp dans ce milieu pendant nos jeunes annes. Souvenirs ...  ::cry:: 

Et dire qu' l'poque, on prenait les frres Bogdanov pour des mecs srieux! Incroyable la supercherie, non ?!   ::mouarf:: 
(bon, on tait petits, hein, on a une excuse)

Et pour MarieKisSlaJoue: 

 ou sinon: 

 (avec la musique des 70's)

Bravo aux gagnants, et vivement le concours prochain.

----------


## lper

Super merci aux organisateurs/jurys, c'est pas mal de boulot j'imagine mais a doit tre sympa  faire,  bravo   tous et surtout courage pour les futurs organisateurs pour relever le dfi 2018 !
Bonnes ftes  tous et  l'anne prochaine !

Et puis juste si jamais, c'est lper et non iper mais c'est pas grave ! Et sinon le message cach dans coco pour ces pv gosses, c'est qu'on leur rabche sans cesse le matin de bien manger leur 5 fruits et lgumes par jour  la tloche dans les coupures pub, mais quelle socit on va devenir ???

----------


## Fusoy

Et bien ! Je ne pensais pas gagner ! Surtout aprs mes smiley bonus qui n'taient pas trs russis. Bravo  tous les participants et au jury, c'tait fun ! Et vivement l'anne prochaine.  ::mrgreen:: 

En attendant, je vous souhaite de bonnes ftes !

----------


## ledisciple

> Pice jointe 336887
> 
> Pour sa participation tardive, le jury dcerne  ledisciple le prix spcial du roupilleur !


Voici ma raction  ce prix ...

----------


## beuzy

On a gagn, on a gagn !
 :8O: 
bonnes ftes de fin d'anne

----------


## Invit

Bravo pour la promptitude les amis !
Juste pour ma brve dfense, je n'avais pas lu les autres participations avant de poster la mienne pour ne pas tre influenc par les autres brillantes participations, donc je nie en bloc absolument tout plagiat mais il reste que certains smileys amnent les mmes penses !
En tout cas, merci a tous pour ce beau concours

----------


## halaster08

> Juste pour ma brve dfense, je n'avais pas lu les autres participations avant de poster la mienne pour ne pas tre influenc par les autres brillantes participations, donc je nie en bloc absolument tout plagiat mais il reste que certains smileys amnent les mmes penses !
> En tout cas, merci a tous pour ce beau concours


Idem, mais j'ai retenu la leon la prochaine je lirais les uvres adverses avant de poster la mienne mais aprs l'avoir crite pour ventuellement faire des modifs si besoin.
Mais parfois c'est dur de ne pas plagi, notamment pour star wars, mme si je n'ai pas copi directement un concurrent de ce concours, j'ai utilis des smileys largement connus et utiliss avant ce concours.

Et sinon particulirement du de ce bonus qui n'a pas t compris:



> Citation Envoy par halaster08 
> 
> La France:
> ~ᗧ~
> MarieKisSlaJoue :  1 Pts Ou Milan selon le point de vu
> Escapetiger : 2 Pts  Le sicle n'est pas prcis, un bonnet phrygien ?
> Barsy : 3 Pts Un camembert ?


c'tait un fromage qui pue (camembert avec les vagues reprsentant les odeurs)

----------


## Barsy

> Et sinon particulirement du de ce bonus qui n'a pas t compris:
> c'tait un fromage qui pue (camembert avec les vagues reprsentant les odeurs)


J'avais bien compris, c'est ce que j'ai not dans mon commentaire.

----------


## Auteur

si vous cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous vous allez dcouvrir un des secrets du jury de cette anne :





Voici en exclusivit mondiale la salle de runion du jury !
https://www.developpez.net/forums/group.php?groupid=436



 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

> si vous cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous vous allez dcouvrir un des secrets du jury de cette anne :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voici en exclusivit mondiale la salle de runion du jury !
> https://www.developpez.net/forums/group.php?groupid=436


Quel espion celui-la !  ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

Bonjour  tous, et bonne anne.

Maintenant que 2017 est loin derrire nous,  quand le concours de 2018.
Mon talent n'ayant pas t apprci  sa juste valeur j'exige une revanche  ::):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Bonne anne  tous !

Flicitation pour votre participation et bravo aux gagnants. Ca  t trs plaisant et drle de noter vos participations, mme si certaine on t incomprise, c'est le risque du jugement humain et les problmes de gnrations diffrentes.

On  russis  fire tous a avant 2018, alors bravo et merci  mes 2 compagnons. Et vivement le concours 2018 !

----------


## Invit

> On a russis  faire tous a avant 2018, alors bravo et merci  mes 2 compagnons. Et vivement le concours 2018 !


Ouais bravo au jury qui a dfonc les rsultats cette anne !  ::D:

----------


## ledisciple

et voil, j'ai post ma participation pour 2018, comme a je ne serai pas en retard cette fois ci.  ::dehors::

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonne anne,




> Envoy par micka132
> ؀؃؁؀Ѧ؄؀؂ C'est Paris!


MarieKisSlaJoue :2 Pts Ca me fait plus penser  l'Egypte
Escapetiger : 3 Pts Bien vu pour Gustave Eiffel et Ieoh Ming Pei (un peu illuminati et cette typo ? mea culpa, des caractres arabes aprs recherche, +0,5 Pt pour l'originalit)
Barsy : 5 Pts C'est vraiment bien fait, il ne manque que le nuage de pollution et la mauvaise humeur des gens, mais on s'y croirait.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

J'ai enfin russi  tre sur le podium  ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse3::  ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse3::  ::yaisse1::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse3:: 

A partir de maintenant, je vise  devenir jur.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

Avis aux gagnant(e)s de 2017, j'ai une petite question de circonstance : la prparation des "Smiley d'Or 2018" a-t-elle commenc(e) ?

----------


## Fusoy

Et bien, euh, disons que j'avais compltement oubli  ::aie:: 

Mais on a encore le temps d'ici la fin de l'anne, je vais commencer a organiser tout a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

C'est plutt  la rentre que a dmarre. a vous laisse un peu de temps.

----------


## Auteur

> et voil, j'ai post ma participation pour 2018, comme a je ne serai pas en retard cette fois ci.





> C'est plutt  la rentre que a dmarre. a vous laisse un peu de temps.


On peut faire comme ledisciple ? Poster les rponses avant que les questions ne soient poses ?
cette anne il faudra deviner les questions, le plus proche gagne  ::aie::

----------


## Fusoy

Proposez vos rponses avant les questions et soyez certain que les questions seront faites de manire  ce que vous ayez faux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

Super ! Celui qui a tout faux a gagn  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, si tout le monde a faux, cela en fera du monde pour le jury du concours 2019  ::aie::

----------

